# PLEASE VOTE for Lady and Prince



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello CP friends- If you have a Facebook account please go to the Wooflink Facebook page and give the photo of Lady and the photo of Prince a "like". I had a lot of fun taking summertime photos of them this weekend. I entered one photo of each pup in their "summer fun" photo contest. They are my darlings and win or lose I love them to pieces! Thanks for voting if you can!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Of course! As soon as I get home, I will vote. Those pics are adorable. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you so much Ashley!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Prince picture is my favorite! He is one super handsome chihuahua. You and your mother in-law did a wonderful job.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Voted for both of them. Beautiful!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

miuccias said:


> Prince picture is my favorite! He is one super handsome chihuahua. You and your mother in-law did a wonderful job.


Thank you so much for voting. We had a lot of fun with the pictures.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Voted for both of them. Beautiful!


Smooches from Lady and Prince.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Prince and Lady have my vote!!!  Love the pics. You did a great job. They both look so adorable! Hope they win! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you Kathy....we appreciate your vote!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Voted! They look absolutely adorable!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I entered Odie, but I will vote for Lady and Prince too! So cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Voted! Can you vote daily or just once?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Found Odie and voted for her too


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> Found Odie and voted for her too


Aw thanks! I think that there are a few bags to be won. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Huly said:


> Found Odie and voted for her too


I did not even see Odie the first time I went through the pictures. I went back through and voted for Odie too.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I entered Odie, but I will vote for Lady and Prince too! So cute!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I liked Odie too.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Ive voted for them both  even if you hadnt asked, they would have got my vote!! What a pair of absolute stunners


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who voted so far, please keep voting for Prince, Lady and Odie by hitting like on the FB page. We want a CP chihuahua to win, the competition looks stiff though. (-:


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby and I voted


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks Toby and Ashley......(-:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Voted for my babies!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Voted for my babies!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks so much! You should have gotten your babies in the contest since they are mega cute with Wooflink!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone- We are still looking for votes for Lady and Prince on the Wooflink Photo contest. If you have a FB account go to the Wooflink FB page and hit like on Lady and Prince's picture in the contest. I would appreciate it. Odie is on there too!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I just voted for Lady, Prince and Odie !!! hope one of you win


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My question is can you vote multiple times?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

elaina said:


> I just voted for Lady, Prince and Odie !!! hope one of you win


Thanks so much Elaina...we want a chihuahua to win!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Done! A chihuahua should definitely win - in fact, how could they not?


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Huly said:


> My question is can you vote multiple times?


No, a LIKE on facebook only counts as one. Once you have like a picture you can only unlike it


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

miuccias said:


> No, a LIKE on facebook only counts as one. Once you have like a picture you can only unlike it


That is what I thought. Thanks!

I have seen some contest on there where you could multi vote but this did not look like one of those.

I shared all 3 photos on my FB page too hoping some football friends will like it


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Huly said:


> That is what I thought. Thanks!
> 
> I have seen some contest on there where you could multi vote but this did not look like one of those.
> 
> I shared all 3 photos on my FB page too hoping some football friends will like it


Thank Huly. I appreciate it! Unfortunately it is a one vote thing. I would love to win the bag but whatever the outcome it led me to finally buy a good camera!!!! Yeah lots more high quality pics to come of the fur kids!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Thank Huly. I appreciate it! Unfortunately it is a one vote thing. I would love to win the bag but whatever the outcome it led me to finally buy a good camera!!!! Yeah lots more high quality pics to come of the fur kids!


One thing camera wise to look for is "action shot or continuous" My Nikon broke and I am borrowing my folks Cannon but my Nikon had that mode and it was awesome for action shots etc as pups move so quick so it takes non stop photos in that mode and you always can get 1 or 2 good ones.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I will vote once I get home...... my work blocks the FB page (go figure) lol


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

jan896 said:


> I will vote once I get home...... my work blocks the FB page (go figure) lol


Mine does too but that is why I have a smart phone LOL


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Will do, heading over to fb now


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

cpaoline said:


> Will do, heading over to fb now


Thank you so much CPers.........I am biased in that I think Lady and Prince meet the contest theme better and are much cuter than other dogs who more votes :foxes15:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Okay, I officially voted! I couldn't figure out how to do it on my phone before. I hope at least one of our dogs win!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

It's times like these I wish I facebooked.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Huly said:


> One thing camera wise to look for is "action shot or continuous" My Nikon broke and I am borrowing my folks Cannon but my Nikon had that mode and it was awesome for action shots etc as pups move so quick so it takes non stop photos in that mode and you always can get 1 or 2 good ones.


I bought a Nikon L820....it takes multiple successive shots that makes good for action shots whether sports or the pups! It should arrive tomorrow! I have not had a good camera for some time and the iPhone, while convienant doesn't always cut it.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Okay, I officially voted! I couldn't figure out how to do it on my phone before. I hope at least one of our dogs win!


Thanks we voted for Miss Odie too.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> I bought a Nikon L820....it takes multiple successive shots that makes good for action shots whether sports or the pups! It should arrive tomorrow! I have not had a good camera for some time and the iPhone, while convienant doesn't always cut it.


That is similar to the one I had. Pocket size but great shots. You will like the continous feature as when the pups move you get every movement and you always get a few cute ones. That is how I got most of my all 4 photos


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

If anyone has a chance to vote today, we'd appreciate it. This is the last day to vote! Unbelievable how many votes some of the pictures have.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Vote vote vote! I can't believe that one has almost 700. How many friends does this person have?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Vote vote vote! I can't believe that one has almost 700. How many friends does this person have?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


700 votes????? Is it even a good photo?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Huly said:


> 700 votes????? Is it even a good photo?


in my opinion no! Is is not the best photo!!!! Plus the count went from a little over 200 to over 600 overnight! I think it is rigged!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

How disappointing! I voted for Prince, Lady and Odie, but the best picture of the whole album is Prince's!
The best pic should win not the person with the most friends.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Someone has people auto voting. What a shame. Our three Chis were the best (in my totally unbiased opinion)! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Someone has people auto voting. What a shame. Our three Chis were the best (in my totally unbiased opinion)!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Agree 1oo%


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Someone has people auto voting. What a shame. Our three Chis were the best (in my totally unbiased opinion)!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I agree! Dang, they just announced the winners and it's no bueno. I don't like contests where people have to vote, although Odie did win a local one once. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Huly said:


> Agree 1oo%


I am so disappointed. I had a lot of fun and although I really like Lady's picture thought Prince's picture was really cute (plus it matched the theme of bright colors and summer fun). I do think it was rigged as well. I don't see what is so special about the picture with a super mega number of votes.:foxes15:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Jayda said:


> I am so disappointed. I had a lot of fun and although I really like Lady's picture thought Prince's picture was really cute (plus it matched the theme of bright colors and summer fun). I do think it was rigged as well. I don't see what is so special about the picture with a super mega number of votes.:foxes15:


I really wanted at least Prince to win.  I didn't put any effort into my pic, I just went to Starbucks. haha

I'm thinking that some of the photos were sent in from stores, like they usually post on Wooflink.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I really wanted at least Prince to win.  I didn't put any effort into my pic, I just went to Starbucks. haha
> 
> I'm thinking that some of the photos were sent in from stores, like they usually post on Wooflink.


I agree that some are from stores. I even recognize some of the dogs from other posts on Wooflink. I guess there is really no point in doing their contests unfortunately.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am so sorry Lady, Prince, or Odie didn't win. I just scrolled through the pictures and cannot believe some of the ones that received votes and the ones that didn't.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Prince has a message for all his CP friends.....


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lady and Prince are the winners in my book!! Some of those pics were professional. Not really fair. But it doesn't change that Lady and Prince were the cutest of all! xxxxxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kiss kiss my darling little son in law!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

TLI said:


> Lady and Prince are the winners in my book!! Some of those pics were professional. Not really fair. But it doesn't change that Lady and Prince were the cutest of all! xxxxxx


Thanks for the kind words.....we tried our best!


----------

